
Show HN: Rewurk – A tool to help build websites that look great on any device - rewurk
https://www.rewurk.app/
======
firatcan
I don't know why, sometimes useful and good things just don't get upvotes :/

~~~
rewurk
Thank you for the kind words! Hope you enjoy using it :)

~~~
firatcan
I did not yet, but I'm going to use it soon :)

Edit: My only thought is, there is already build in safari dev feature like
yours so you should consider offer other things as well.

~~~
rewurk
No worries, happy to hear any feedback!

Yea Safari and Chrome responsive design modes are great. This just allows you
to have many device sizes open at once without needing to open multiple
browser windows.

It’s great for people doing QA on your website as well, saves a bunch of time
not having to switch back and forth between browser sizes.

------
mattbgates
This is amazing! Definitely will be useful for work ;)

~~~
rewurk
Thank you, this is great to hear. Hope you enjoy using it :)

